# Festplattengröße verändern



## Bump Digger (1. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
ich habe einen ziehmlich alten Recher mit dem Betriebssystem FlexOs (falls es jemand von Euch kennt). Das Betriebssystem läuft mit FAT16. ist also auf eine Festplattengröße von 2GB begrenzt. Ausserdem ist der Rechner alt, sowie das BIOS. Ich wollte nun eine neue Festplatte (Maxtor 40GB) so formatieren (eventuell Low Level Format), dass das BIOS die Maxtor Festplatte als eine alte Festplatte mit um die 500MB erkennt.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Mbnightmare (2. Oktober 2004)

Das wird nicht funktionieren. Du musst mal schauen ob du die Platte so jumpern kannst das sie nur mit 15 Köpfen läuft, bei Hitachi geht das. Dadurch hat sie dann in etwa nur noch die Hälfte an Kapazität. Und dann schauen ob das Bios sie erkennt. Sonst sehen ich da schwarz.


----------



## alois (2. Oktober 2004)

Ich würde zu allererst ein BIOS-Update empfehlen...
Ich kenne leider FlexOS nicht, könntest du nicht probieren ob du einfach eine 500MB-Partition erstellst und die dann für dein OS benutzt?


----------



## Bump Digger (4. Oktober 2004)

Mit einer Partition funktioniert das nicht, da da das BIOS nicht mitspielt.
Und mit einem BIOS Update würde es auch nicht funktionieren, da es ein sehr alter Rechner ist.
Am Anfang des Computerzeitalters musste man doch auch erst seine Festplatte mit Low Level Formatieren und sie nutzen zu können, hat nicht noch jemand so ein Tool?

mfg


----------

